# Bekomme WinCC Flexible Projekt nicht auf MP 277 übertragen



## emtewe (26 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, aber ich bekomme mein Projekt irgendwie nicht übertragen.

Ich habe das Siemens Starter Pack mit MP 277, Win CC Flexible 2008 SP1, und einem RS 232 PPI Multimaster Kabel und bin wie folgt vorgegangen:


Ich habe das Kabel auf 19200 eingestellt (Nur Dil Schalter 3)

Ich habe den Com Port meines PCs auf 19200 gestellt

Ich habe auf dem Panel den Datenkanal Channel 1 enabled

Ich habe auf dem Panel den Transfermodus aktiviert und das RS232/PPI Kabel angeschlossen

Die DIL Schalter am Panel habe ich mal auf nur 1-ON und mal nur 4-ON eingestellt, die beiden Möglichkeiten zur Inbetriebnahme

Jetzt versuche ich das Projekt zu transferieren, Schnittstelle und Übertragungsrate stimmen, aber ich bekomme jedesmal die Meldung "Eine Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden"

Habe ich irgendwas vergessen?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Sinix (26 August 2010)

*adhoc fällt mir ein*

Hast du:

- in WinCC-Transferfenster PPI ausgewählt
- am Panel als Schnittstelle seriell gewählt
(nach dem ändern der Schnittstelle das MP aus und wiedereinschalten)

Falls du Profibus/Profinet am laufen hast dann probiere es doch mal damit.


----------



## emtewe (26 August 2010)

Im WinCC Transferfenster habe ich links das Bediengerät ausgewählt,
unter Modus habe ich RS232/PPI-Multi-Master-Kabel ausgewählt
Schnittstelle COM2
Baudrate 19200

Wo wähle ich denn am Panel die Schnittstelle aus?
Ich habe wie im Handbuch beschrieben den Datenweg 1 aktiviert,

unter Control-Panel -> Transfer -> Channel

Oder muss ich da noch etwas einrichten?

Danke schonmal soweit...
Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Sinix (26 August 2010)

...die Einstellung erfolgt in Transfer Settings, scheint also bei dir zu stimmen. Du könntest mal den Haken bei Remote-Control (unter Enable Chanel) noch setzen...


----------



## emtewe (27 August 2010)

Danke soweit, ich habe es gestern dann doch noch irgendwie hinbekommen, allerdings mit meinem normalen USB->MPI Kabel, und nicht mit dem komischen RS232-PPI Multimaster Kabel.

Das Projekt läuft soweit, die Kommunikation zwischen SPS und Bediengerät funktioniert. Ich habe das Projekt in den Simatic Manager integriert, und auf einem USB Stick Variablenarchive angelegt, ein paar Fragen habe ich trotzdem noch:

Ich habe Variablen die in EA Feldern angezeigt werden, die Ausgabefelder funktionieren problemlos, ändert sich der Wert einer Variablen ist das auf dem Display zu sehen, aber irgendwie funktionieren die Eingabefelder nicht. Wenn ich die Sollwerte verstelle, wird auf dem Display der neue Wert angezeigt, aber im Datenbaustein auf der SPS tut sich nichts. Habe ich da irgendetwas übersehen?

Und dann sind da noch die Kurven. Ich habe für 5 Variablen Archive angelegt, dieser werden auf einem USB Stick abgelegt, und die Werte aus dem Archiv lasse ich mir in Kurven darstellen, um den Verlauf bestimmter Parameter über die letzte Stunde anzeigen zu lassen. Das klappt eigentlich auch wunderbar, nur aktualisieren die Kurven sich nicht automatisch. Immer wenn ich den Bildschirm wechsel, wird beim Aufbau des Bildschirms die Kurve aktuell erstellt, und dieses Bild bleibt dann bis ich den Bildschirm erneut wechsel. Wie kann ich diesen Neuafbau der Kurve aus den Archivdaten zyklisch erzwingen?

Tut mir leid, aber das ist mein erstes Projekt mit einem Simatic HMI Panel.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2010)

emtewe schrieb:


> Ich habe Variablen die in EA Feldern angezeigt werden, [...]
> Wenn ich die Sollwerte verstelle, wird auf dem Display der neue Wert angezeigt, aber im Datenbaustein auf der SPS tut sich nichts.


Stehen die EA-Felder auf Modus "Eingabe/Ausgabe"?
Sind das auch keine Rezepturvariablen, die im EA-Feld verknüpft sind?
Zusätzlich mal die temporären Dateien löschen und alles neu generieren.
Wenn es immer noch nicht geht, die EA-Felder löschen und komplett neu einfügen, 
NICHT andere EA-Felder kopieren!



> die Werte aus dem Archiv lasse ich mir in Kurven darstellen, [...]
> nur aktualisieren die Kurven sich nicht automatisch.


Das ist bei der Kurvenanzeige leider so, sobald sie eine Kurve mit Kurventyp "Archiv" 
enthält und kann nicht geändert werden.
Auch nicht dadurch, daß man der Kurvenanzeige eine Kurve "Echtzeit zyklisch" hinzufügt.



> Wie kann ich diesen Neuafbau der Kurve aus den Archivdaten zyklisch erzwingen?


Indem Du zyklisch oder manuell einen Bild-Neuaufbau organisierst.
Zyklisch würde ich es nicht machen, dann kann man nicht mehr in der Kurvenanzeige blättern.
Ich mache in die Bilder mit Archiv-Kurven eine Schaltfläche "Aktualisieren" rein mit der 
Funktion "AktiviereBild" für genau dieses Bild (die rufen also das eigene Bild auf).

Zusätzlich mache ich meistens eine zweite Kurvenanzeige über die Archiv-Kurve, wo alle 
Kurven "Echtzeit zyklisch" sind (geht nur für 999 Kurvenwerte). 
Bei dieser Echtzeit-Kurvenanzeige wandern die Kurven automatisch nach links, sobald neue 
aktuellere Kurvenpunkte dazukommen. Ansonsten sind die beiden Kurvenanzeigen identisch. 
Es wird immer nur eine der beiden Kurvenanzeigen sichtbar geschaltet - eine Schaltfläche 
"Echtzeit-Daten/Archiv-Daten" toggled die Sichtbarkeits-Variable.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## emtewe (27 August 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Ja, es waren Rezeptvariablen, das habe ich erstmal entfernt, jetzt funktioniert es.

Mit den archivierten Kurven das habe ich jetzt so gelöst: Im Hauptbild wird nicht das Archiv gezeigt sondern nur die Daten in echtzeit zyklisch. Hier zeige ich dann auch nur die letzten 1-4 Stunden an, das reicht um die aktuelle Prozessituation zu beurteilen.
Auf einer eigenen Seite habe ich dann die Archiv Kurven, hier kann man den gesamten Prozess, bis zu einer Woche, betrachten. Ich glaube ich kann damit erstmal ganz gut leben.

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## emtewe (6 September 2010)

Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch, mit der Kurvendarstellung.

Ich habe Werte im Display die um eine Dezimalstelle verschoben sind, also für eine Temperatur von 32,5 wird 325 übertragen. In der Kurvendarstellung ist die Y Achse aber leider nicht mit der Dezimalstelle darstellbar, gibt es da irgendeinen Trick wie ich die Darstellung dort entsprechend anpassen kann?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2010)

Die Darstellung bzw. Skalierung kann man nicht an der Kurvenanzeige einstellen.

Man muß die Kurvenvariable richtig vorliegen haben. Also gleich in der SPS in REAL umwandeln beim kopieren in den 
HMI-Schnittstellen-DB oder im Panel skalieren. Leider funktioniert NICHT: Eigenschaften > Lineare Skalierung. 
Da kann man zwar den Wert durch 10 teilen, doch die Nachkommastelle verschwindet (ist also immer x,0), weil die 
SPS-Variable und bei WCCflex damit auch die skalierte Panel-Variable vom Datentyp INT sind.
(man könnte aber * 100 skalieren und die Temperatur in "milliGrad" ausgeben ... bis 32,7 °C = 32700 m°C  ).

Man kann das Problem über eine zusätzliche Panel-interne Float-Variable lösen. Diese wird archiviert und in der 
Kurvenanzeige angezeigt. Bei der original-SPS-Variable kommt an das Ereignis "Wertänderung" die Systemfunktion:
*LineareSkalierung*
Y: panel-interne Float-Variable
a: 0,1
X: SPS-Variable
b: 0
Falls die Variable nur bei Änderung archiviert werden soll, dann muß auch das Archivieren hier ausgelöst werden:
*ArchiviereVariable*
Variable: panel-interne Float-Variable

Die SPS-Variable muß auf Erfassungsart "Zyklisch fortlaufend" stehen. 
Der Erfassungszyklus muß gleich dem gewünschten Archivierungszyklus sein.

Soll die Temperatur in einem normalen EA-Feld angezeigt werden, dann einfach eine zweite Variable auf die Adresse 
der SPS-Variable mit dem gewünschten Erfassungszyklus anlegen. Im EA-Feld dann das Dezimalkomma verschieben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2011)

*Update*



PN/DP schrieb:


> > die Werte aus dem Archiv lasse ich mir in Kurven darstellen, [...]
> > nur aktualisieren die Kurven sich nicht automatisch.
> 
> 
> ...


*Update:*
Man kann durch Hinzufügen einer Echtzeit-Kurve die Kurvenanzeige dazu bringen, daß sie zyklisch nach links wandert. Die Archiv-Kurve wird dadurch zwar nicht durch neue Archiv-Werte aktualisiert, doch wenn die Echtzeitkurve die selbe Variable darstellt, dann wird die Archiv-Kurve durch die Echtzeit-Kurve scheinbar fortgeschrieben.
Wie kann ein Kurvenarchiv nach dem Aufruf der Kurvenanzeige fortlaufend aktualisiert angezeigt werden?


> Die Archivwerte von Variablen können prinzipiell *nicht* fortlaufend in einer Kurvenanzeige aktualisiert werden, da beim Aufruf nur die vorhanden Archivdaten ausgelesen werden können. Um nach dem Aufruf der Kurvenanzeige trotzdem den aktuellen Kurvenverlauf darzustellen, muss in der gleichen Kurvenanzeige eine zweite Kurve projektiert werden. Bei der zweiten Kurve muss die gleiche Variable aber der Kurventyp "Echtzeit zyklisch" verwendet werden, da dieser Kurventyp zyklisch fortlaufend aktualisiert wird.
> 
> *Hinweis:*
> Aus Preformance-Gründen ist es *besser *Archivkurven und echtzeit-zyklische Kurven *zutrennen*, da die Preformance des Bediengerätes durch die Verwendung von Archivkurven stark belastet wird. Die folgende Methode sollte *nur *verwendet werden, wenn das Bediengerät nicht anderweitig stark belastet wird.



Harald


----------

